# MAC smoke & diamonds dupe



## HoneyDip (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I unfortunately missed out on the starflash collection, now I'm looking for a dupe for smoke & diamonds.
Any ideas?
TIA!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Feb 10, 2010)

It looks identical to Diamond Lil by Stila. HTHs!


----------



## January (Feb 10, 2010)

From MAC... Silverthorn is kind of similar on me (NW15-20). It's LE as well, but still available on the website.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 10, 2010)

Benefit Skinny Jeans is similar as well, and GOSH do an eyeliner that is almost identical Mink Grey


----------



## Junkie (Feb 10, 2010)

GOSH's Grey Brown 14 is an eyeshadow that is also a dupe.


----------



## GucciGirl (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with Diamond Lil by Stila.


----------



## malika (Feb 11, 2010)

I want smoke and diamonds too!

This comparison by Zoffe helped me quench my thirst a little bit: Zoffe's makeup: UD Book of Shadows vol. II: Swatches and color comparisons!

It has Smoke and Diamonds swatched next to Urban Decay's Mushroom, which  looks similar enough for me


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with the Stila Diamond Lil recommendation.  And Stila's shadows have a lovely almost creamy quality.  Definitely check it out.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Feb 11, 2010)

Stila Diamond Lil is almost a dead ringer for MAC Smoke & Diamonds. I swatched them side by side, and couldn't really tell which one is which.

To be honest, I prefer Stila Diamond Lil a bit more than S&D because of the pigmentation and the buttery soft texture (although that means more fragile), and it also has a bit more sheen. But I don't think people can actually tell the difference when you put it on.


----------



## Shenanigans (Feb 11, 2010)

I find MAC's Sweet Sienna pigment very similar to S&D - I have both.


----------



## dmcgeo (Apr 19, 2010)

It might be too late but I saw that allcosmeticwholesale has smoke and diamonds available. Its $24. FYI!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Apr 19, 2010)

Stila Diamond Lil, its an almost perfect dupe, not MAC though, this is the only comprable dupe i've seen.


----------

